# Nutrient deficiencies during flowering



## Alistair (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello,

From my previous, limited experience, I noticed that as the flowers mature the leaves show many signs of nutrient defiencies; however, the final product was fairly decent.  Should nutrient defiencies as seen in the leaves be taken seriously at this stage, when harvest may only be a week or two away? I'm wondering if adding some nitrogen and magnesium (epsom salts) would be a good idea?  The flowers themselves look happy.

Alistair


----------



## Alistair (Mar 28, 2008)

PS

As I said before, one of the plants is perhaps about two weeks away from harvest (I think).  Now, here's a related question:  Is it ok to transplant in this late stage and will it make any significant difference?  As I said before, the flowers seem good, but as for the rest of this plant, well....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 28, 2008)

ok what do you see in the leaves? because adding nutes isnt needed- 

if they are yellowing then its natural and let them do there thing.


what exactly do you see?


----------



## Alistair (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, besides the normal yellowing there are numerous nutrient deficiencies that are indicated by brown patches throughout the leaves, for example.  The ones that are the worse off are the sour diesels, and only one of the SD's is really bad. The others that I have aren't too bad, but I don't know what strain they are.

I think the biggest mistake I made with this crop is that I needed to transplant one additional time, and I didn't do that.  I think that they must be root bound.  Next time I think I will transplant twice during the vegetative stage as I usually do, but I'll also transplant once during flowering.

I've had this problem before, but the final product was actually not bad.  So, live and learn.  I would move onto hydro, but I want to perfect soil farming first.  I started out with soil and I want to perfect it.  However, I hesitate to move onto hydro also because I only have limited means of eliminating humidity in the air.  During the last couple weeks of before harvesting we want to avoid too much humidity because we don't want bud rot.  I get the impression that with hydro there's a constant source of humidity.  I need better ventilation.  

I get the feeling that with hydro nutrient deficiencies are less likely to happen.  

Well, at any rate, what happens to the buds if the leaves are sickly looking? Does that mean less potency?  As I said, the buds look pretty good. 

Thanks,

Alistair


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

there might be some decreased potency and yeild... but if still finishing then youll be fine.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 29, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 29, 2008)

^ agreed!


----------



## Alistair (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, I guess I should buy a camera.  My cell phone camera isn't any good.  It picks up what appear to be electromagnetic waves from the HID's, so you get the pictures of the plants, but you also get these horizontal lines from top to bottom.  Besides, even without the horizontal lines the pictures aren't that good.  Oh well, thanks for the advice.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 29, 2008)

I wouldn't transplant them this late in flower. I would just let them finish up and try that on your next grow. I also wouldn't worry about the spots on your plants. With only two weeks or so left, there's really not that much you could do at this point. I would just finish them off and try to remedy the situation the next go-round. Good luck and keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------

